# GPU-Z and Windows XP



## experimentator (Apr 2, 2016)

HI,

I know XP is not the edge of technology anymore... 

I ran GPU-Z 0.8.7 on a Fujitsu M3438G laptop with NVidia GO 7600 graphics card running Win XP SP3. As soon as the GPU-Z is started, the screen gets corrupted - it starts to look like a set of colorful dashes and is completely unreadable. Closing GPU-Z does not restore normal operation. The only way is to reboot the machine.

I wonder whether this is caused by a failing graphics card, or just by some incompatibility of GPU-Z and Win XP. Unfortunately, there's no easy way to check it with another OS on the same machine.

Any ideas?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 2, 2016)

GPU-z 0.8.7 works fine on desktop pc ~Running XP (pro) there is no incompatibility Issues with  GPU-Z and Win XP

I say this as i type on an Xp pro System with GPUz 0.8.7 running in the Background

the ROG version also works

Your graphics  are known to have issues with the Solder joints Breaking Down

Click this link for further research and reading
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=N...2kGcz_aNHwh9gL#q=NVidia+GO+7600+solder+issues


----------



## experimentator (Apr 2, 2016)

Understood, thanks for the info!
I'll take a closer look at my graphics card...


----------



## experimentator (Apr 3, 2016)

Just for the record. I updated the driver (took the last suitable one from NVidia's site) and now GPU-Z works fine.


----------



## Naki (Apr 4, 2016)

ОК, you say it works fine now, but do 3D benchmarks also work fine? You can try older ones, such as 3DMark 2005, 2006/etc.
You can try Unigine Heaven and Valley too:
https://unigine.com/products/benchmarks/heaven/
https://unigine.com/en/products/benchmarks/valley

If you see any visual issues or glitches when testing with the above, the card may be having issues.

You could also try some stress testing, but be careful not to overheat the laptop.
FurMark can do this, and OCCT too:
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
http://www.ocbase.com/


----------



## experimentator (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for the hint! Indeed, there may be an issue with the video. Though, I don't see it in my daily activities.

The unigine benchmarks run incredibly slow (1 fps) for a few seconds and then fail with an error.
Furmark is a bit faster and makes the video chip temperature go up to 91C. Nevertheless, there are no visible issues whatsoever during the benchmark.

I was thinking to upgrade my video to something like Radeon 3650 (this laptop has a discrete video that is easy to replace). Although, I'm concerned about possible excessive heat...


----------



## Naki (Apr 9, 2016)

You are welcome.
OK, I apologize a bit. It seems although Heaven and Valley support Windows XP, they are not meant for your videocard.
They require at least 8xxx GeForce card, and you have 7xxx.
You may want to try 3DMark 2005, 2006, and the older Unigine benchmarks - Tropics and Sanctuary.

If you did not try 3DMark yet, please do. Let us know the results. 

RE changing the laptop's video card, I am unsure about that. You may want to ask about it in some other hardware forums.


----------



## experimentator (Apr 9, 2016)

I just tried the 3DMark06. It runs fine, although quite slow. The overall result is 2022 scores at default settings.

As there are no glitches of any kind, I believe my hardware is fine.


----------



## Naki (Apr 9, 2016)

OK, good! Thanks for the update.  If 3DMark06 is slow, you may want to lower the test resolution a bit.


----------



## experimentator (Apr 9, 2016)

Well, the smoothness of 3DMark is not very important to me. 

Now I'm quite convinced the hardware is running fine. That's what I wanted to know.

Thanks again for your help!!!


----------

